# Quick Question???



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

OK one of my guppys dropped tonight and I've got about a dozen or so guppy fry and I was just wondering if I can put them in my with 2 week old betta fry that are only just slightly smaller than these guppy fry or if they'd be better off with my 6 week old betta fry that are just a little bigger than the guppy fry? I'm a little worried about the guppy fry trying to eat the 2 week old bettas, but I don't think the 6 week olds are big enough to have a go at the guppys. 
At the moment I've got them in a large vase, that's cracked, submerged in the community tank (the top of the vase just clears the water level) with the glass lid on top so no fish can get in and none can get out but I want to get them out of there. The vase looks ghastly in the tank and it's not heated adaquitly for fry.

I'll leave them in there over night (I'm off to bed now for a few hours) and hopefully when I wake someone will have an opinion for me to consider.

Thanks and I look forward to reading your advise.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I've not done this myself. But Ive heard 2 stories - one, the bettas tho much smaller killed the guppies. The other - everyone was fine. I guess thats not much help but something to think about anyway.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I will put them in with the older bettas. They're very close to the same size as the new born guppys and I have another one pregnant and close to dropping any day now so if the bettas kill this lot of guppys there's more on the way...as someone said once...guppys, the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Tell us how it works out!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok I put the guppys in with the bettas and the bettas seemed perplexed and investigated their new strangly simular looking tank mates but didn't try to attack them at all(they don't even fight amongst themselves yet and they're 5 weeks old). Only once they were all in together did I realise that the bettas are actually ALOT bigger than the guppys so I cleaned out their tub and removed the guppy fry (making sure I still had my 9 bettas at the end lol coz they look simular from the top) and put the guppys in a spare 5L tank I had.

I'm considering putting half of them back into the community tank (the adults seem too slow to catch the fry and they hide well in my plants) and feeding the other half to my bettas as live food. I fed one to my female to see if she'd eat it and she did but I am a little concerned that feeding them guppy fry might make them more likely to eat their own fry, especially the males? Anyone got any ideas on that?

Anyway I'm off to count the guppys and add up all the fish I have in my unit, before the guppys dropped the count was 74 including all the fry, adults and community tank. Not to mention the 3 larger mystery snails and 5 baby ones I recenlty discovered. I feel like I'm turning into the fish lady.


----------

